
On the age of computation in the epoch of humankind - hunglee2
https://www.nature.com/articles/d42473-018-00286-8
======
KineticLensman
To avoid doubt, this is a 'sponsor feature' from the Max Plank Gesellscaft
rather than a peer-reviewed paper.

It's basically an advert / announcement for a Max Plank initiative
concerning...

>‘geo-anthropology’, the science of human–Earth interaction. Geo-anthropology
studies the various mechanisms, dynamics and pathways that have moved us into
the Anthropocene.

~~~
Emma_Goldman
Some interesting ideas. But it's written _very_ badly.

